# make install distclean



## ccc (Sep 12, 2010)

hi

I have freeBSD 8.1 Release and if I install a package from ports, should I use:
	
	



```
# make install distclean
```
 instead of:
	
	



```
# make install clean
```
What are differences?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 12, 2010)

See ports(7), or
`# man ports | less +/distclean`

So it's clean, but it also deletes the distfile.  That is usually not desired unless space is a big concern.

But really, see the ports man page.  There are lots of neat and useful targets.


----------

